

How Crazy Am I to Think I Know Where MH370 Is? - sirteno
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/jeff-wise-mh370-theory.html?mid=twitter_dailyintelligencer

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9098501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9098501)

